# Has anybody seen ...............



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been on KP for many years. I love the patterns of all the baby stuff. I have made many many many baby blankets, but have never seen any babies with their families in any knit or crocheted sweaters, outfits, hat, scarfs, mittens. I am just curious - do I live in a DO NOT DISPLAY HANDMADE BABY OBJECTS zone? Everything here and on other sites are downright beautiful and if I had a baby I would be displaying the articles too. When my kids were little I did mostly sewing as it was quicker and babies require lots of time, love, comfort, and security. Am I off base on this or just babbling???


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I made several items for a friend's daughter and she sends me pictures of her son wearing the outfits and several of her friends have asked where she got them so I know the baby is using them. Maybe the things are so beautiful they only wear them for special events.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Not sure where exactly the question is .. your own gifts without pics? Or the overall no pics of an actual model?

IMO - Privacy rules over "curiosity" when posting to the internet.

As for my gifts - I do not need the proof that it is being used.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

No young mothers these days do not think it's cool for their child to wear hand made clothing. Before my grand daughter was born I knit and crochet many items for her, the majority were never worn. I only hope that some other child got to use these items. Of course I did not say much to my daughter in law as it is easier to keep the peace. Grand daughter is now seven, if she asks me to knit her something I shall otherwise all my hand knits go to charity.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I made many baby sweaters and pants for my grandson, but never saw him wear any of them. I asked my daughter why and she said that because of his small size at birth plus him falling behind when he ended up with a severe respiratory infection that caused him to lose weight when most babies are putting on weight none of the clothes I made him fit over the winter months. By the time he fit in them it was way too hot for knit items.
On the other hand I gave my cousin a little sweater and beret set for her little girl who was born a couple months before my grandson. I got pictures of her in her set. I also gave a little sweater to the son of the owner of the campground when he and his wife had a baby girl who is about the same age as my grandson. I received a picture of Eden wearing her sweater to church on Sundays during Januray and February that year.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Our knitting group at the community centre has knitted baby cloths in the past and sold them well up until the last 2 or 3 years. Now hardly ever sell any - and we do up to date styles. The grandmothrs that did buy them now say that the younger generation only uses fleece made items, blue jeans for babies, t shirts and the like. They do not want hand knitted items it seems. However saying that - my own family does like some knitted items for their children. I guess the fashion culture for babies has changed a lot, and brand name fashion is in. Too bad.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

BlueButterfly said:


> Our knitting group at the community centre has knitted baby cloths in the past and sold them well up until the last 2 or 3 years. Now hardly ever sell any - and we do up to date styles. The grandmothrs that did buy them now say that the younger generation only uses fleece made items, blue jeans for babies, t shirts and the like. They do not want hand knitted items it seems. However saying that - my own family does like some knitted items for their children. I guess the fashion culture for babies has changed a lot, and brand name fashion is in. Too bad.


Yes, it is too bad when the "designer name" is more important than items made with love by friends and/or relatives specifically for a baby or toddler. The designer name clothes are so expensive, fit for such a short length of time and make the babies and toddlers look like miniature adults.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

And to continue the "name brand" theme, IMO that is why so many young people have no money-because they have to have all the brand names, and then it is the big houses etc etc. So sad-need a taste of the depression era-when hand me down and new knit/crochet items were always welcome and cared for with pride to have them. That is my rant!! Nancy


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

My grandson does wear what I make but I am careful to avoid "babyish" styles and don't use pastels. I also usually show my daughter the pattern and yarn before I knit the garment. That way, the garments are well used.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I knit and sewed a lot for my two GDs who are now 30 and 28. Every item I made was eagerly and gratefully accepted and worn, and have been packed away safe from harm. My DIL appreciated every stitch that I put together, and the girls loved their finery. I am a lucky grandma.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I think that is why I enjoy making doll cloths. They do get played with. The girls love them and they are pretty easy and fast to do. I do give crocheted baby afghans that have been appreciated by most recipients. In fact, I gave 2 lovely sweater and hat sets and an afghan to a great niece for her last baby and all she mentioned in the thank you note was the blanket. Hey at least I got a thank you. &#128512;


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I made Autumn Leaves (ravelry) for my friend's granddaughter.


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Shannon, your finished garment is super and your model is lovely.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

That Autumn Leaves is so pretty! I don't have grandchildren and it may be a regional thing, but my sons ask me to make things for friends having babies ( and for themselves). The baby things are much enjoyed as "something you can't get in the shops" and "originals". Here, at least, the fashion seems to ne that they they are prized as something better.


----------



## Tlcknits (Jul 18, 2015)

Where does your son and his friends live? I couldn't see making hats and mittens much until I visited my son in Connecticut and went with my DIL when she took them to school and church. Then the lightbulb went off - ahh. This is coming From someone in Southern CA.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have seen pictures of the sweaters being worn. Plus another niece will request things so I know she is using them. Another niece wears the hat and scarf set for skiing. And so on. I know they like them and occasionally see the pictures on hubby's face book page.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

MariElyn said:


> Yes, it is too bad when the "designer name" is more important than items made with love by friends and/or relatives specifically for a baby or toddler. The designer name clothes are so expensive, fit for such a short length of time and make the babies and toddlers look like miniature adults.


That is why I put my Handcrafted By....tag on everything at Market, younger moms are tag oriented!
My friend gave her GD a couple cute sweaters I knit, her DD now sells them for me to other moms because they love the little jacket sweaters baby had. Has to not look like the vintage 3 piece outfits, more modern with matching onesies and tights. And very soft fluffy yarn. Pipsqueak sells first. And dark colors too.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I make items for friends and family newborns. I rarely see pix.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I saw the pattern for baby uggs and had to make them. The only babies coming were another friends grandchildren-twins! So made two pair, I couldn't resist. They sent me a photo of them wearing the uggs and I knew they were appreciated.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I would never post pictures of someone else's children.


----------



## Lil14U (Jul 19, 2015)

Lostie said:


> That Autumn Leaves is so pretty! I don't have grandchildren and it may be a regional thing, but my sons ask me to make things for friends having babies ( and for themselves). The baby things are much enjoyed as "something you can't get in the shops" and "originals". Here, at least, the fashion seems to ne that they they are prized as something better.


Same with my daughter and her little ones, they love the clothes I make for them.


----------



## Lil14U (Jul 19, 2015)

Lostie said:


> That Autumn Leaves is so pretty! I don't have grandchildren and it may be a regional thing, but my sons ask me to make things for friends having babies ( and for themselves). The baby things are much enjoyed as "something you can't get in the shops" and "originals". Here, at least, the fashion seems to ne that they they are prized as something better.


Same with my daughter and her little ones, they love the clothes I make for them.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've made things and never saw pictures or whoever I made thing for worn.


----------



## pollycobby (May 17, 2014)

Most moms want items that wash and dry quickly you can't just throw a knitted items in the washing machine. It is such a shame. At a table top sale the charity table was selling beautiful hand knitted baby cloths for 50pence, when I asked why she said they can't sell in the shop as they need to be fire proof,such a waste. Even knitted toys I made did not sell although I was selling for charity. So I've given up and started knitting cushion covers and pet blankets seems people will buy for there pets, what is the world coming too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the issue re posting pictures of families is because many would not expose their families to suspicious internet activity.I am not suggesting the members are suspect but let us remember this is an open forum .


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

It must be so disappointing to put a lot of effort into knitting something special for a baby, and then suspect that it's not appreciated. In my experience, that can be because the garment doesn't quite fit with the parent's preferences, so it's a good idea to ask a few questions first. Would you like me to knit something for the baby? What would you like? What colours do you like? Wool or acrylic? (Actually, I never knit acrylic - I always choose machine washable wool.) I found that worked really well with both my daughter and my daughter-in-law (they have very different tastes) and my two grandsons wear my knitted garments all the time.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the sweater very cute adorable grand daughter


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

annweb said:


> I think the issue re posting pictures of families is because many would not expose their families to suspicious internet activity.I am not suggesting the members are suspect but let us remember this is an open forum .


I fully agree.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Our knitting group at the community centre has knitted baby cloths in the past and sold them well up until the last 2 or 3 years. Now hardly ever sell any - and we do up to date styles. The grandmothrs that did buy them now say that the younger generation only uses fleece made items, blue jeans for babies, t shirts and the like. They do not want hand knitted items it seems. However saying that - my own family does like some knitted items for their children. I guess the fashion culture for babies has changed a lot, and brand name fashion is in. Too bad.


Every morning when I open my newsletter I wonder the same thing.... Who are all these baby items for? I see baby item after baby item (sometimes several in one photo) I knit a baby item when asked to, but babies grow so quickly... Before they have a chance to wear the garment, they have grown or the weather has gotten warmer.

I don't believe I have seen a baby "out" in a hand-knitted sweater.... I HAVE seen a baby wrapped in a knitted blanket ONCE. At work we see new babies every single day... I have never seen a baby brought in wearing anything knitted. Who are all those little sweater sets being knitted for? Why are no babies wearing them? I find it strange that so many knitters KNIT them (rarely, less than one per day... do I even see an adult sweater posted) when no babies are wearing them? I knit adult sweaters because I know they will be knitted to the wearers taste, knitted to size AND will be worn for many seasons (years).

I hope they are not going to charity as we have (sadly a huge majority nowadays) of new Mothers coming into the office who are on public assistance and worse... Still no knitted sweaters.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Amyknits said:


> Every morning when I open my newsletter I wonder the same thing.... Who are all these baby items for? I see baby item after baby item (sometimes several in one photo) I knit a baby item when asked to, but babies grow so quickly... Before they have a chance to wear the garment, they have grown or the weather has gotten warmer.
> 
> I don't believe I have seen a baby "out" in a hand-knitted sweater.... I HAVE seen a baby wrapped in a knitted blanket ONCE. At work we see new babies every single day... I have never seen a baby brought in wearing anything knitted. Where are all those little sweater sets being knitted for? Why are no babies wearing them? I find it strange that so many knitters KNIT them (rarely, less than one per day... do I even see an adult sweater posted) when no babies are wearing them?


Just because one does not see any babies wearing hand knits, does not mean they are not.
Are those people with the baby 24-7?
Hundreds of baby items get sent to impoverished nations.
Hundreds of baby items get sent to local organizations for disaster relieve distributions.
So I guess many of us are strange because we continue to knit for babies.
Such strange behavior I am doing as described by some ... So I am strange for believing in the needs of others around the world.
Therefore I do not need a picture to prove the items sent are being used.
Whether the items are baby sweaters, layette sets, lapghans, chemo hats, elder clothing, shawls, blankets, etc, etc.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

A good friend's mother knit me two beautiful sweaters when my twin boys were born (they are 28 now). I absolutely LOVED them! My babies wore them often. Then I passed them down to my sister-in-law, who used them for her twins. I still think about those sweaters and how sweet it was of her to knit them for me. I thanked her often, and even after all these years I think they were my favorite thing that anyone ever gave me for the boys.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Every morning when I open my newsletter I wonder the same thing.... Who are all these baby items for? I see baby item after baby item (sometimes several in one photo) I knit a baby item when asked to, but babies grow so quickly... Before they have a chance to wear the garment, they have grown or the weather has gotten warmer.
> 
> I don't believe I have seen a baby "out" in a hand-knitted sweater.... I HAVE seen a baby wrapped in a knitted blanket ONCE. At work we see new babies every single day... I have never seen a baby brought in wearing anything knitted. Who are all those little sweater sets being knitted for? Why are no babies wearing them? I find it strange that so many knitters KNIT them (rarely, less than one per day... do I even see an adult sweater posted) when no babies are wearing them?
> 
> ...


And why hope they are NOT going to charities?
Because you do not "SEE" anyone use them?
Again, doesn't mean they are not.
Just because a baby grows so fast, does not mean the baby doesn't deserve something nice.
If everyone were to decide to stop making or buying things for babies just on the realism of babies grow so fast;
they would be bare ars'ed until teens.
You have the right to knit for whomever you wish; be it adult, or child, or baby.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to say among my family members this is not true. They recognize and appreciate that handmade items are one-of-a-kind artisan items. And for many of them would be unaffordable to have these designer quality items. If this were not the case I would not waste my time knitting for them. I would then knit a lot more for myself.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I knit and sewed a lot for my two GDs who are now 30 and 28. Every item I made was eagerly and gratefully accepted and worn, and have been packed away safe from harm. My DIL appreciated every stitch that I put together, and the girls loved their finery. I am a lucky grandma.


Me too. I knit loads for my grandchildren and always see it worn.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

judyr.
My mother was an avid knitter and knit for everyone else for baby items etc. before any of us were born (7). She never knit baby outfits or clothing for us. She did when we got older and I was the one that enjoyed mine most and thus she took on my Cowichan. I later returned with my own creation for her and found out later she had never done crossed stitched fabric before, and because of my gift she made a sweater for my last SIL and youngest brother after they returned from NZ and had bought yarn there and in Aran patterns.

You have made a very astute business observation and are on track with the present fashion trends. If one would take the risk of placing a NIKE swoosh on their baby sweaters and booties in a modern style you have more demand than you could keep up with. Now its Under Armour and Addis that one should use for patterns.

It is due to generation gap that is further apart then before and so you will get extreme views instead of compromise. The families that are into crafts tend to perpetuate those interests. Etsy has helped keep it going and now Pinterest. You have noted the desire now for angora because of social media posts. I see no American knitters really using the insert ruffled laces. It is the creators desire to make something they feel is cute and easy to do. That is not how fashion/garment industry works. They use observation of others and trend from there. Not every mother will want a lacey Steam Punk sweater set done in black with faux skin tats for arms and legs.

Observation is one portion of business plans but there are surveys and actual counts that need to accompany the observation. I have yet to see anyone's head count stats on how many people wear shawls let alone survey results.

So those who wish to create cute items continue to do so and hope you see them on an international program being worn by those infants. Otherwise do a pick and choose with those nearer to you. What ever makes you happy by all means do. People like to doodle.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> I think the issue re posting pictures of families is because many would not expose their families to suspicious internet activity.I am not suggesting the members are suspect but let us remember this is an open forum .


:thumbup: 
This topic goes in both realms. 
Posting pics here on the forum (to prove they are being used, or some other reason).
And Receiving pictures from the recipients to prove the items are used and liked.
From family and friends, a simple thank you is enough for me , be it by telephone, note, text, or card.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I have noticed that a lot of the baby things being posted are from British knitters and I wondered if little sweaters might be worn more there than in the US. Homes not so heated?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I have noticed that a lot of the baby things being posted are from British knitters and I wondered if little sweaters might be worn more there than in the US. Homes not so heated?


Or maybe because more UK members post more pics - period.
Many members do not post pics of their work for many reasons.
Many folks have problems for one reason or another for having "not so heated" homes - worldwide.
That one sweater used during that "cold" snap - is usage just the same.
So if that one sweater kept that one baby warm(er) for one season --- it served it's purpose.

There is no real way to "audit" such usage of items.
No one is with another for 24-7 for years on end to know the trends of fashion nor family dynamics and needs.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a feeling there will be more of a willingness for hand knitted items for babies since princess Charlotte was pictured in the beautiful lace receiving blanket and cap. I am lucky. Most (certainly not all) of the items I have knitted for my GD's have been well received and worn. I have one daughter that is wonderful of getting professional pictures made (she has an aunt who is a photographer so she is able to do so without having to pay) and I always get a copy (sometimes framed). Another daughter isn't as diligent about doing so but I know she appreciates everything - she just does it in her own way. I however knit for myself (even if the finished project is given to someone else). I do it for fun. I don't need to see anyone wearing it or even get a thank you. I'm not saying it isn't nice and warms my heart when it happens, I just do not need it.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> (rarely, less than one per day... do I even see an adult sweater posted).......


I can say since I have joined I have never seen any pictures of KP posters showing their latest sweater set. Does knitting for "oneself" now mean hats, scarves, gauntlets and socks. Is this all they wear in public?

galaxycraft, perhaps she was referring to items going overseas when sorely needed here. Even then charity work is not a given. Often it is assumed the garment to the needy and it is something they need rather than considering the person getting it. Perhaps a sleeve to sleeve top or blanket versus a top down lacey knit dress. Its too speculative and more iffy than giving to family. It is great though for people who want to create and justify their work by giving it away. I wish I could stand outside and hand out $100 bills as well.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I knitted baby outfits and a blanket for 2 of my nieces a couple yrs ago. The one was thrilled and took the outfit & blanket to the hospital when the baby was born to wear home. The nurses loved the blanket and wrapped the baby in the blanket after birth. She posted pics on FB of the baby going home in the sweater set. He is 2 and will not go to sleep without his blanket I made. 

The other niece only used her set for a photo op and would not let the baby wear it. It is just a difference in people I guess. Although she did say she used the blanket for the car seat. 

Now I am knitting for my first grand child and my daughter said that the nice hand knitted items will be used for special occasions.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> I can say since I have joined I have never seen any pictures of KP posters showing their latest sweater set. Does knitting for "oneself" now mean hats, scarves, gauntlets and socks. Is this all they wear in public?
> 
> galaxycraft, perhaps she was referring to items going overseas when sorely needed here. Even then charity work is not a given. Often it is assumed the garment to the needy and it is something they need rather than considering the person getting it. Perhaps a sleeve to sleeve top or blanket versus a top down lacey knit dress. Its too speculative and more iffy than giving to family. It is great though for people who want to create and justify their work by giving it away. I wish I could stand outside and hand out $100 bills as well.


I understand what you are saying about charity crafting and giving.
There is no 100% guarantee in life other than death and taxes.

But when I work with organizations and help distribute items; most recipients "choose" the item they want - it isn't given with "here whether you like it or not - whether you can use it or not" attitude/mannerisms (on both sides of the fence).


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I understand what you are saying about charity crafting and giving.
> There is no 100% guarantee in life other than death and taxes.
> 
> Death, taxes and tangles.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I usually feel baby items I've knitted were appreciated, even if I never get to see them being worn.
I made my godson's son a pair of leggings with Madeline Tosh fingering. Every time I stopped by he seemed to be wearing them! Plus, they had an extendable waste line so they fit for at least a year. 
It's just so much fun making little items!


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

mamanacy said:


> And to continue the "name brand" theme, IMO that is why so many young people have no money-because they have to have all the brand names, and then it is the big houses etc etc. So sad-need a taste of the depression era-when hand me down and new knit/crochet items were always welcome and cared for with pride to have them. That is my rant!! Nancy


Hear, hear.......from another Nancy who has learned the hard way to knit for family members only if they request something.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > I understand what you are saying about charity crafting and giving.
> ...


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

The younger generations, unfortunately, are into expensive name brands--and do not appreciate handmade crafts anymore. Oh, a few do....but, the majority....NO. Those who do have an appreciation are generally being taught by their elders. They are missing out on SO much--with all the devices that DO everything for them! Sad.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

judyr said:


> I have been on KP for many years. I love the patterns of all the baby stuff. I have made many many many baby blankets, but have never seen any babies with their families in any knit or crocheted sweaters, outfits, hat, scarfs, mittens. I am just curious - do I live in a DO NOT DISPLAY HANDMADE BABY OBJECTS zone? Everything here and on other sites are downright beautiful and if I had a baby I would be displaying the articles too. When my kids were little I did mostly sewing as it was quicker and babies require lots of time, love, comfort, and security. Am I off base on this or just babbling???


When my ex daughter in law was pregnant I was told bluntly not to knit anything as she didn't like hand knits for babies. The knits she was given as gifts were destined for the rubbish tip until I took them and passed them on to a friend who wanted them for a couple who had twin babies and not much money.

I've had the last laugh though because my little grandson is fascinated by my knitting, already has his own little needles and loves to choose yarn and patterns for grandma to knit for him. Fortunately he lives with us (his daddy and me) half of the time and because my son has gone back to uni at age 36 and keeps 'school hours' , we can also have him after school and during the holidays. Weeman is a knitter in the making.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Tlcknits said:


> Where does your son and his friends live? I couldn't see making hats and mittens much until I visited my son in Connecticut and went with my DIL when she took them to school and church. Then the lightbulb went off - ahh. This is coming From someone in Southern CA.


Leeds and London. Must be local fashions.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, after making my remarks and reading all the others -- I did get two requests this year for knitted sweater outfits. One from a customer and one from a newly discovered second cousin. They only wanted new-born size outfits "for the babies to wear home". So I am taking it from that statement that they probably won't be worn much after that. The customer bought her own yarn - which was a wool blend of a make I can't remember, but the cost was about $40.00 for the yarn and $20.00 for my knitting. I did not like the colour but you always knit what the customer wants and say you like it - apple green!! My cousin got a nice purply colour - $12.00 for yarn, $14.00 for shipping - to Halifax - free knitting. Here are the pictures.
Also a picture of my "baby doll" and a crochet christening blanket requested by customer last year -- after all those discussions about blankets with holes. I also did a Christening gown to match. Go figure!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> The younger generations, unfortunately, are into expensive name brands--and do not appreciate handmade crafts anymore. Oh, a few do....but, the majority....NO.
> 
> Those who do have an appreciation are generally being taught by their elders.
> 
> They are missing out on SO much--with all the devices that DO everything for them! Sad.


No one person (or neighborhood) can speak for the whole world or even their own country.
So to say that the majority of younger folks do not appreciate .... is a far reach.
I know many young folks who have taught one another (their peers) how to do the crafts.
The interest is there to do as well as receive.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> When my ex daughter in law was pregnant I was told bluntly not to knit anything as she didn't like hand knits for babies. The knits she was given as gifts were destined for the rubbish tip until I took them and passed them on to a friend who wanted them for a couple who had twin babies and not much money.
> 
> I've had the last laugh though because my little grandson is fascinated by my knitting, already has his own little needles and loves to choose yarn and patterns for grandma to knit for him. Fortunately he lives with us (his daddy and me) half of the time and because my son has gone back to uni at age 36 and keeps 'school hours' , we can also have him after school and during the holidays. Weeman is a knitter in the making.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Leeds and London. Must be local fashions.


Either local fashions or "label snobs"? They prefer originals and hand me downs.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

judyr said:


> I have been on KP for many years. I love the patterns of all the baby stuff. I have made many many many baby blankets, but have never seen any babies with their families in any knit or crocheted sweaters, outfits, hat, scarfs, mittens. I am just curious - do I live in a DO NOT DISPLAY HANDMADE BABY OBJECTS zone? Everything here and on other sites are downright beautiful and if I had a baby I would be displaying the articles too. When my kids were little I did mostly sewing as it was quicker and babies require lots of time, love, comfort, and security. Am I off base on this or just babbling???


My opinion? Too many people are jumping all over everyone for making things for babies because they might lose all their fingers if they get caught in the holes.... Or they will chew on it, and choke on the buttons. Or they will be too close to the open flames, and burn up. So, no one wants to put those hand-made clothes on the baby because someone might get hurt....

Common sense has gone out the window. People are feeding hand-made clothes with lots of loose buttons to their children. They are burning candles in the cribs, placing the babies right next to the fireplaces. They are letting the babies dress themselves without showing them how to hold their fingers together before sticking their arms in sleeves....

There is too much panic out there, so new moms are too scared to do anything that could hurt their baby.... And then there are the ones who think the gift is too pretty or was too much work to use - it might get dirty!!! Good heavens, let's keep the baby naked all the time in case it gets any clothing dirty!!! We might need to wash something! So, all that hard work making something for the baby shouldn't be loved, it should be put away in the back of some dark closet where nothing can happen to it!!!!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

disgo said:


> I can say since I have joined I have never seen any pictures of KP posters showing their latest sweater set. Does knitting for "oneself" now mean hats, scarves, gauntlets and socks. Is this all they wear in public?


Really? I've only been on here since last year and I've seen adult jumpers and I don't by any means check out ALL the 'picture' posts and I myself posted a picture of one I knitted for myself. In the past ten months I've knitted at least 6 jumpers and a dress for myself as well as two throws, a jacket for my grandson and a wrap for my daughter. I haven't posted any of them on here. I wasn't aware it was COMPULSORY for us to post our knits.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> My opinion? Too many people are jumping all over everyone for making things for babies because they might lose all their fingers if they get caught in the holes.... Or they will chew on it, and choke on the buttons. Or they will be too close to the open flames, and burn up. So, no one wants to put those hand-made clothes on the baby because someone might get hurt....
> 
> Common sense has gone out the window. People are feeding hand-made clothes with lots of loose buttons to their children. They are burning candles in the cribs, placing the babies right next to the fireplaces. They are letting the babies dress themselves without showing them how to hold their fingers together before sticking their arms in sleeves....
> 
> There is too much panic out there, so new moms are too scared to do anything that could hurt their baby.... And then there are the ones who think the gift is too pretty or was too much work to use - it might get dirty!!! Good heavens, let's keep the baby naked all the time in case it gets any clothing dirty!!! We might need to wash something! So, all that hard work making something for the baby shouldn't be loved, it should be put away in the back of some dark closet where nothing can happen to it!!!!


An Obituary printed in the London Times.....

Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape.
He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as:- 
- Knowing when to come in out of the rain; 
- Why the early bird gets the worm...
- Life isn't always fair;
- And maybe it was my fault.

Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you can earn) and reliable strategies (adults, not children, are in charge).

His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. Reports of a 6-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition.

Common Sense lost ground when parents attacked teachers for doing the job that they themselves had failed to do in disciplining their unruly children.

It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer sun lotion or an aspirin to a student; but could not inform parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion.

Common Sense lost the will to live as the churches became businesses; and criminals received better treatment than their victims.

Common Sense took a beating when you couldn't defend yourself from a burglar in your own home and the burglar could sue you for assault.

Common Sense finally gave up the will to live, after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot. She spilled a little in her lap, and was promptly awarded a huge settlement.

Common Sense was preceded in death,
- by his parents, Truth and Trust,
- by his wife, Discretion,
- by his daughter, Responsibility, 
- and by his son, Reason.

He is survived by his 5 stepbrothers;
- I Know My Rights
- I Want It Now
- Someone Else Is To Blame
- I'm A Victim
- Pay me for Doing Nothing

Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.

If you still remember him, pass this on. If not, join the majority and do nothing.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Really? I've only been on here since last year and I've seen adult jumpers and I don't by any means check out ALL the 'picture' posts and I myself posted a picture of one I knitted for myself. In the past ten months I've knitted at least 6 jumpers and a dress for myself as well as two throws, a jacket for my grandson and a wrap for my daughter. I haven't posted any of them on here. I wasn't aware it was COMPULSORY for us to post our knits.


:thumbup: 
And we all (us long timers) know that reading just the digest (newsletter), you are missing 98% of the forum topics and posts. :lol: 
So maybe those that just read that, should amend their statements. ;-)
Besides it is very rare that any one individual is going to read/open all topics and posts.
I do not open a large amount/all pictures, but I can tell you -- YES there are many who show their "adult" clothing items. 

And no it is not mandatory, nor necessary to provide pictures.
So if someone just wants to say that they had just completed a somewhat difficult pattern for an adult sweater -- so be it.
The words of encouragement and praise will still be forthcoming.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> My opinion? Too many people are jumping all over everyone for making things for babies because they might lose all their fingers if they get caught in the holes.... Or they will chew on it, and choke on the buttons. Or they will be too close to the open flames, and burn up. So, no one wants to put those hand-made clothes on the baby because someone might get hurt....
> 
> Common sense has gone out the window. People are feeding hand-made clothes with lots of loose buttons to their children. They are burning candles in the cribs, placing the babies right next to the fireplaces. They are letting the babies dress themselves without showing them how to hold their fingers together before sticking their arms in sleeves....
> 
> There is too much panic out there, so new moms are too scared to do anything that could hurt their baby.... And then there are the ones who think the gift is too pretty or was too much work to use - it might get dirty!!! Good heavens, let's keep the baby naked all the time in case it gets any clothing dirty!!! We might need to wash something! So, all that hard work making something for the baby shouldn't be loved, it should be put away in the back of some dark closet where nothing can happen to it!!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

countryknitwit said:


> I would never post pictures of someone else's children.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Me neither. I don't even put my grandsons pics on facebook where I only have 23 friends all know to me personally and I have it locked down as tight as possible. It's far too easy to 'lift' photos from a public forum.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I totally gave up knitting clothes for babies as they grow up so fast that they hardly have time to use them considering they wear them only on special occasions. I had three children in 27 months and by the time the third one was 2 years old, most of the clothes I had knitted for the first one were still good enough for a few more. I consider they are mostly for the show as they are so adorable but not practical at all. And even for my grand children now 4 and 6, I will only make what I am asked to knit as I've very rarely seen them wear what I made on my own.

There is a women's shelter in my village and they mostly ask for blankets as clothes are not appreciated for the time spent in their making.


----------



## MAKDS (Sep 30, 2012)

Same thing for me. I have made socks, sweaters, scarves, hats and mitts for all my grandchildren. I have never seen any of them worn. I asked and got some vague reply. The neighborhood kids seem to like the socks more. And as stated you don't want to say much to keep the peace. But alas I love knitting and will keep trying....lol


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

AmyKnits, 
I am not at all sure why you felt the need to write this post and send it out to a site where, almost, everyone loves to knit baby items and is proud of their work. You had to have known that you would be making many people feel badly. You insinuated that making hand knit baby clothes was just a waste of time, when it makes so many people feel good to knit something special for a new baby or for a charity. If you wanted to give your opinion to the OP's question, you could have just said, as others did, that you had not seen many babies in hand knit sweaters. That would have done it, instead of implying that our work was never being used or appreciated, and that you knew better because you make adult items that you know are used. WOW! I am now going back to happily work on the baby set I am making for charity.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Craft on for those charities! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those Military Families! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those who lost everything! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those who don't have extra $$ for that something special for the newborn! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those who will not go home with the parents! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those in a Nursing home! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those in the VA homes and hospitals! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those traumatized babies/children/teens/adults! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those in the Battered Shelters! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those in Hospice! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those in Homeless Shelters! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those who utilize food banks - a little extra somethin' somethin' is nice! :thumbup: 
Craft on for those children in the local school systems! :thumbup: 
Craft On, Craft On, Craft On! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've seen my daughter use the baby blankets I've made on my grands, but, the internet is not a safe place to post babies' photos and young moms and grandmoms too, do not feel safe posting babies' photos on line.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I understand what you are saying about charity crafting and giving.
> There is no 100% guarantee in life other than death and taxes.
> 
> But when I work with organizations and help distribute items; most recipients "choose" the item they want - it isn't given with "here whether you like it or not - whether you can use it or not" attitude/mannerisms (on both sides of the fence).


Some of our charity shops let people pick their choices, makes for a better feeling all around. Besides they get to try things on too and then it does not go in the dumpster when they get home. "Shopping" without the cash is still shopping and choice is not as embarrassing. Several times I have dropped boxes of sockies, pants and t-shirts off at the rural daycare here, just for emergencies. Kids get dropped off by the school bus and of course no clothes to help with food or other accidents etc. no one cares if they are returned and the child is comfortable til picked up. No one likes cold feet after a slushy play at recess!


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

My DL does not appreciate things I make either..it hurts but I crochet baby blankets for charity. I shut my mouth for my wonderful sons sake.


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

My favorite "will they appreciate it?" story comes from about 40 years ago. I was on a sweater making kick and made a plain sweater with raglan sleeves for my young son, then one for his cousin, and then one for the cousin's cousin who I barely knew but was the right age for the sweater. I was thanked nicely by the mother at the time. Years later, I heard from my sister-in-law that the little fellow was so thrilled by the sweater made just for him by somebody he didn't know, that he literally wore the sweater until it was way too small for him. What better reward for a knitter?


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are some pictures,,,,,, I made this shawl for my DIL, for the wedding.
She used it to do pictures of their baby girl and also for her daughter
First Holy Communion.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

GloryP said:


> Here are some pictures,,,,,, I made this shawl for my DIL, for the wedding.
> She used it to do pictures of their baby girl and also for her daughter
> First Holy Communion.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I have knitted many baby items in the past and will continue to do so. My DIL used all the hand knitted items I made for my grandchildren and has saved most for her future grandchildren.  In addition, about 2 years ago, I posted that my DIL wanted me to knit more for a great grandmother's hope chest, which I have done. I also have knitted baby items for many charities, and they are always welcomed. I have also knitted baby items for charity auctions and they are always sold. My experience has been a positive one!
;-)


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I read this somewhere , possibly on KP. I *think* I remember how it went:

Knitting is like sex. If I like you and I'm sure you'll appreciate it, it's free.

If I think you won't appreciate it you couldn't pay me enough to do it.

My apologies to the one who posted it first if I didn't get it exactly right.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Aunty Louise said:


> No young mothers these days do not think it's cool for their child to wear hand made clothing. Before my grand daughter was born I knit and crochet many items for her, the majority were never worn. I only hope that some other child got to use these items. Of course I did not say much to my daughter in law as it is easier to keep the peace. Grand daughter is now seven, if she asks me to knit her something I shall otherwise all my hand knits go to charity.


I would disagree about children wearing handmade. I make grandnieces and grandnephews sweaters each Christmas. Their pics - in the sweaters - show up regularly on facebook. The parents' friends also compliment me on the knitted items. But our family is very down-to-earth and not into namebrand status symbols so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I made matching Norwegian patterned yoke sweaters for my 3 year old and myself when we lived in upstate,NY.
People would stop us on the street to exclaim.
My grandson never had jackets as a baby. He wore sweater,hat,mits,and booties made from an aqua worsted. My daughter taught at the University of Rochester,and would carry him around. Students would look at him in awe and say they wanted to learn to knit.
It depends how conscious people are.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

When I give people baby gifts, I ask them to send me a picture of the baby using/wearing the item - it's all the thank-you I want. Some do. Some don't.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I made baby articles for my friends step daughter. I actually received a thank you note. She told me she would save for any future children. Lo and behold her second child wore them. 

I just made 3 blankets for the same friend (for a different family member) I received a thank you for her.

Wonderful thank you notes from people I never met.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to maggiemoonwtch: How sad, though, that your gifts and other hand made gifts were destined for the trash!! That is so sad--but, I bet you NEVER made anything for her again! And for your grandson....how adorable. I had an uncle who learned to knit in the service.....and think of all Men who design clothes. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with today's world!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Plenty, I know that!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Not sure where exactly the question is .. your own gifts without pics? Or the overall no pics of an actual model?
> 
> IMO - Privacy rules over "curiosity" when posting to the internet.
> 
> As for my gifts - I do not need the proof that it is being used.


No, but sure hurts when you are told that all the stuff you sat and knitted for the expected triplets wasn't welcome at all...that their mother didn't like any of it.

So I have no idea of where it went but I expect the answer would probably be 'the trash'.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I read this somewhere , possibly on KP. I *think* I remember how it went:
> 
> Knitting is like sex. If I like you and I'm sure you'll appreciate it, it's free.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

My daughters, friends & relations all love receiving handmade knitted items. I do not make for 2 of my grandsons as they do not like any knitted item, not just mine. My other GS loves my knits, he often looks at a pattern & asks for it. Busy making for GS4 due in October


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you notes......YEA :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladybuggd (Jan 2, 2015)

Seems that most recipients of hand made items "save" them. I've made so many things that moms tell me they don't want to ruin by wearing/washing. I make a point of telling them the items are machine washable but it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Not sure where exactly the question is .. your own gifts without pics? Or the overall no pics of an actual model?
> 
> IMO - Privacy rules over "curiosity" when posting to the internet.
> 
> As for my gifts - I do not need the proof that it is being used.


Hi Galaxycraft.........haven't seen you in a while. How are you?

I think the question judyr is asking is why she doesn't see more baby pics with the completed projects made for them, because they're interesting to see. Actually, judyr, lots of people post baby pics. Lots post pics of themselves wearing their projects, too. There is one knitter, (I forgot her name) that kept us all up to date with current baby pics of her new grandchild. 
Also, I myself don't have the time to open all the posts on this site (I work a lot) and miss things. (Probably why I haven't seen Galaxycraft lately.....I sometimes go to the pictures only). 
Anyway.....here is a picture of my grand baby with one of my crocheted blankets, for the record....this one's for you judyr!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> And why hope they are NOT going to charities?
> Because you do not "SEE" anyone use them?
> Again, doesn't mean they are not.
> Just because a baby grows so fast, does not mean the baby doesn't deserve something nice.
> ...


Hi Galaxycraft,
I hardly think Amy needs me to speak for her, but I saw her post as simply an observation. She works in a baby environment and she concluded after seeing lots of families going through her work environment that it was unusual that so few of them sported hand made knitted items, compared with the plethora of hand made pictures posted on this site. 
I own a preschool and in the past 20 or so years I hardly ever saw a hand made sweater for a child. Zillions of blankets, not so many sweaters. Yet, I have many friends who knit. I see more sweaters on the American Girl dolls that my preschool siblings have than on the kids themselves. Go figure. Who IS wearing all these hand made items? 
It's a fair question, don't you think?
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Regional, seasonal, family traditions, etc.
Many are indeed being used outside of your areas.  
It has all been said throughout this and other threads.
Happy crafting you all ... Enjoy what you do for whomever you choose to do it for. :thumbup:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

luvrcats said:


> to maggiemoonwtch: How sad, though, that your gifts and other hand made gifts were destined for the trash!! That is so sad--but, I bet you NEVER made anything for her again! And for your grandson....how adorable. I had an uncle who learned to knit in the service.....and think of all Men who design clothes. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with today's world!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Plenty, I know that!


Oh I didn't knit anything for her. I'd have chewed my fingers off first. The knits were paid for by her grandmother who is on a basic pension and who doesn't knit herself.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Regional, seasonal, family traditions, etc.
> Many are indeed being used outside of your areas.
> It has all been said throughout this and other threads.
> Happy crafting you all ... Enjoy what you do for whomever you choose to do it for. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

luvnknit said:


> Hi Galaxycraft.........haven't seen you in a while. How are you?
> 
> I think the question judyr is asking is why she doesn't see more baby pics with the completed projects made for them, because they're interesting to see. Actually, judyr, lots of people post baby pics. Lots post pics of themselves wearing their projects, too. There is one knitter, (I forgot her name) that kept us all up to date with current baby pics of her new grandchild.
> Also, I myself don't have the time to open all the posts on this site (I work a lot) and miss things. (Probably why I haven't seen Galaxycraft lately.....I sometimes go to the pictures only).
> Anyway.....here is a picture of my grand baby with one of my crocheted blankets, for the record....this one's for you judyr!


Oh my gosh....this baby is definitely a "Kodak" baby--and the blanket is absolutely gorgeous. Both are Keepers!!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

luvrcats said:


> Oh my gosh....this baby is definitely a "Kodak" baby--and the blanket is absolutely gorgeous. Both are Keepers!!


Yup. My sentiments exactly.
Thanks for the response.
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Just today at church a dear friend showed me a picture of her GreatGrandson in the sweater I had knit for him. He was a BIG baby so it only fit for a little while but I know it was appreciated!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have given baby blankets to quite a few people, and have seen many of them with them. When my grand children were born i always knitted sweaters for them and the used them all. I also used to make clothes for my grandchildren and they wore them.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think they are appreciated and valued. My daughters often ask me to make something for a baby show they are going to, and I have gotten many thank you notes from girls I have never met. I agree that they do outgrow things quickly, so I prefer blankets to sweaters. My grandchildren (6&8) now ak me to make them sweaters and I see they have them on when I occasionally pick them up from school.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Death, taxes and *tangles*.
> ...


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have seen plenty of proof that my granddaughter is wearing the items that have been hand made. My granddaughter herself at 2 asked me to make her another EZ Surprise Jacket by managing to squueze into the one that she had outgown. But in the same sense I also respect my daughter-in-laws right to not have my granddaughters picture posted on this or any other site.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Craft on for those charities! :thumbup:
> Craft on for those Military Families! :thumbup:
> Craft on for those who lost everything! :thumbup:
> Craft on for those who don't have extra $$ for that something special for the newborn! :thumbup:
> ...


AMEN!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Really? I've only been on here since last year and I've seen adult jumpers and I don't by any means check out ALL the 'picture' posts and I myself posted a picture of one I knitted for myself. In the past ten months I've knitted at least 6 jumpers and a dress for myself as well as two throws, a jacket for my grandson and a wrap for my daughter. I haven't posted any of them on here. I wasn't aware it was COMPULSORY for us to post our knits.


I am the last to post pictures as it was a policy in couture where I never showed garments I was making for other clients and left it up to the customer to have pictures made. After all it was their garments. That is why you will never ever hear me mention my customer's names.

A sweater set has nothing to do with a "sweater/jumper" or such. You will need to look that up in vintage patterns I am afraid since I do not even see them in the book pattern rack (yet). Nor do you see the two piece knit suits or dresses let alone full length dresses all in lace yarn on US 0000s. But like all things this too will be changing with the interest of retro and I am planning on that interest to continue with a line of opera wraps/cocoons. Even the neck and cuff trimmed sweaters are back. I made a good business doing the crocheted tops in fine thread to go with formal length taffeta skirts long before Nancy was in the White House. I still have the back of a concealed darted crocheted lace I was making with the Joan River influence of ruffled/flounced front opening/neck and cuffs to finish one of these days. I should also finish sewing up the slumped white wool open front cardi for which I made a Pima cotton v neck top with a highly ruffled crocheted lace collar and gray flannel slacks that was to have been a fashion show piece but I did not do shows anymore since word of mouth was all I needed to get new and loyal customers.

As I am not allowed to use my given name due to a trademark you will only be able to "guess" when you do see a picture of an online offering as to whether I made it or not. My clients knew and then the rest of Seattle later but by then I had closed my business. I never used labels and still wont. There is no need to label a one of a kind. Nordstrom started up and knocked only me but Frederick & Nelson and Magnins out of the picture.

Continuez de tricoter :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I knit a blanket for my daughter before she was born, 29 yrs ago... She has slept with it every night since then!!!
I knit a blanket for my Great-niece before she was born 4 yrs ago, and she sleeps with hers, also...
I think it depends on the mother, whether or not the child uses the knit items. Some like them, some don't because they take a little more care in cleaning, etc.
I LOVE to see a child in a hand-knit sweater/coat, instead of a fleece item, but then again, that's my taste.
To each his own...


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have made knits for my grandkids and great-grandkids and all of the moms send me pictures of them wearing the sweaters etc. Many of the blankets have gone on to be "the blankie".


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Knitting for fun sure has become complicated.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

One person can not say baby knitted/crochet items are not used, merely based on ONE ob/gyn practice. While that may be true, to that ONE group, it does not tickle down.

Having also spent time in several large and small hospitals, baby items are often given to new mothers..many babies use the little blankets and hats...

In many charitable hospitals...they are often a necessity...

Babies that die at birth or stillborn,or shortly after birth.. The wee burial items are treasures..
Do not let one naysayer stop you from giving....as I said...ONE persons opinion may hold true in ONE group,practice or whatever... BUT does NOT hold true everywhere..

There are many poverty areas, trust me ..those mothers, grandmothers etc are extremely grateful for your handcrafted items..Do you think the babies children, adults and elderly on reservations..or in the Appellation Mts would really NOT use or appreciate you items??? I am sure Appellation is mis-spelled..but you all know what I mean

Silly really!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I would rather knit baby items for the needy. There are people all over the world that need help. We are sooooo spoiled in this country that we have to have the best. I have made cocoons, sweaters and hats for Reliefshare - I think they help people who really in need in the Ozarks. 

With my KM I knit light weight blankets for my friends for gifts. They give me orders. We can't use heavy clothes in our climate so it works great for me. It is such a great feeling to send a package off to for people who care. Several years I made 100 small hats for new mothers who were losing their babies to the cold.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I knit many sweaters for my two GDs (now 19 & 24). In spite of being four years apart they wanted matching sweaters. They loved wearing them because the teachers raved about them and the other kids wanted sweaters like theirs.

My DIL has saved every one of them. Didn't pass any of them on to their dreadful cousin, thank God.

It's wonderful when you know that what you've made is truly appreciated. I felt especially proud because the GDs loved them and the DIL saved them.

I should try to post some of them on KP but I'm not sure how to do that when all I have is the picture. Do I scan it? I've never had luck with that. I must not be doing it correctly.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Many, if not most, parents do not put photos of their children on social media. Security worries.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm the same. I've made some nice stuff and never see it on or in a picture or anything until my new great nephew. My nephew showed his picture on facebook wrapped in the blanket I made him. He said the baby likes it and doesn't settle down unless he has that one. My youngest sister used to have to have the satin on end of blanket touch her lip or she wouldn't settle down. Guess he may be the same.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> An Obituary printed in the London Times.....
> 
> Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape.
> He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as:-
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmmm, when I give ittems that I make to my friends and co-workers, I always say (and write in the cards) to "feel free to use them until they are worn out, and I will gladly make more to be used as "heirlooms" or for larger sizes!" This usually gets a chuckle or two. But really...I would much rather make additional items when things are lovingly used (and outgrown), than have them saved for special occasions or never used at all! And....I am lucky to see most of my gifts being put to good use.


----------



## chellmers (Mar 28, 2014)

I understand your frustration completely. I too have made many items and given them away, but almost never see the end result being used. I made my daughter a beautiful Christmas tree skirt for Christmas this last year. She acknowledged that she got it and I would have hoped to see it being used under her Christmas tree, but no. She and I have somewhat a strained relationship right now and she lives several hundred miles away so almost never see them. (2 days driving time). I feel your pain.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

judyr said:


> I have been on KP for many years. I love the patterns of all the baby stuff. I have made many many many baby blankets, but have never seen any babies with their families in any knit or crocheted sweaters, outfits, hat, scarfs, mittens. I am just curious - do I live in a DO NOT DISPLAY HANDMADE BABY OBJECTS zone? Everything here and on other sites are downright beautiful and if I had a baby I would be displaying the articles too. When my kids were little I did mostly sewing as it was quicker and babies require lots of time, love, comfort, and security. Am I off base on this or just babbling???


My family & friends are very appreciative of all their hand knitted or crochet gifts. Mostly the reason I do not sent pictures of them modeling with the creations is because they do not want me to put their faces on the internet. They do not do Facebook or twitter, or other social media, etc. And they DEFINATELY DO NOT want me to send the little ones modeling. Their are to many sick people out their, and I am guarding their privacy as much as possible. (Present company here at KP is an exception... but once it's out there...it's out there and who ever it's shared with, well we will ever know).
In my case, I get to see my family wearing or enjoying their gifts, because they live in the area. 
So, I send pictures of gifts I make before it is given to them, that way I can share my creations with KP, and still make my loved ones happy.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

My niece is having a baby boy, and I promised her a baby blanket. Well, we texted back and forth, and I now know that she wants a chevron design done in navy blue and white. So glad that I talked to her first; now I have hopes that what I make for her will actually get used! 

I guess my point here is to consider the audience. Some people appreciate handmade goods and some don't. Plus it helps to know exactly what the recipient of the gift wants. I think it's better to talk to them about what they want than to try to make it a surprise. And to be open to the idea that they may not want anything handmade at all; sometimes a gift of money is best!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> One person can not say baby knitted/crochet items are not used, merely based on ONE ob/gyn practice. While that may be true, to that ONE group, it does not tickle down.
> 
> Having also spent time in several large and small hospitals, baby items are often given to new mothers..many babies use the little blankets and hats...
> 
> ...


It's ridiculous to assume that what goes on in one tiny, insignificant corner of the world is the status quo for the rest.

As far back as I can remember, my mother, who is just shy of 89 years, has knit and crocheted baby items for charity. She cannot make them fast enough, as the organizations she donates to will call her asking her for specific items.

Aside from charity knitting, I can't even begin to count the number of baby items she has made for friends and family members. I have personally seen them on the babes and children and know from personal experience how treasured and appreciated these gifts are. I have several cousins (my mother is one of seven sisters, all of which had no less than 6 children each); she knit/crocheted baby gifts for all of them and many have even been passed down to the next generation. A sweater she knit for her last child, my brother, in 1964, was saved and worn by his son, and then his grandson, and has now been tucked away for any future grandchildren or great grandchildren. I can't speak for rest of the country or the world for that matter, but I do know that there are a lot of babies and kids in the Pacific Northwest "stylin and profilin" some grand hand-knits.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have also made several knitted items for relative's babies. I try to be very up to date with the designs as I know new parents are "fashion conscious". I do not use specifically baby yarns or typical baby colors--that is my preference since I don't personally care for pastels and I really don't like most of the "baby" yarns that I see. I usually go with a neutral or bright--and I never knit for a newborn. I always make something for the future--6 mo to a year size. And although it would be nice to get a little note of thanks and a picture, I don't give the gift with that expectation. Once given, it is no longer mine and I move on to my next project.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

I think i am lucky as my DIL appreciates my knitting. Now recently she has made a book in which the boys are wearing the sweaters i knitted for them at different times. The book is my mother days gift. I want to share the pictures.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> I have also made several knitted items for relative's babies. I try to be very up to date with the designs as I know new parents are "fashion conscious". I do not use specifically baby yarns or typical baby colors--that is my preference since I don't personally care for pastels and I really don't like most of the "baby" yarns that I see. I usually go with a neutral or bright--and I never knit for a newborn. I always make something for the future--6 mo to a year size. And although it would be nice to get a little note of thanks and a picture, I don't give the gift with that expectation. Once given, it is no longer mine and I move on to my next project.


I am told that right now the "IN" color is gray because it can be used for either boy or girl. I am *not* knitting with gray. I take great pride in my knitting and strive for perfection so it is a work of art as well as a work of love. I would be bored and depressed knitting with gray.

I just gave me hair dresser a lovely top down cardigan knit with "Peach Blossom" Bernat Baby Floral yarn (which, dammit, Bernat has discontinued and I don't know why). I made a matching cap with a big knitted flower on it. The set was passed around the shop with everyone going nuts over it. The young women especially liked it(they didn't know if it was knit or crocheted so obviously our craft is not being passed on by *them*.

One woman begged me to make her a set. I gave in. I said my price was $75.00. She's thrilled, I am kicking myself. I have started keeping track of the hours. I am a fast knitter but nevertheless, this will end up making about a fourth of what I'd make working at Walmart. I love to knit but this is taking time away from what I knit for The Open Door Mission and for the kids at Teen Center. I'm gonna tell this woman not to give my name to anyone. I'm flattered that the set received so much attention but I don't need money and if I did, this isn't the way to make any!.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

The book is awesome--and so very, very thoughtful! What a wonderful gift given back to you--and flowers, too! A very beautiful to say thank you and show her appreciation for your effort and love :thumbup: :thumbup: Even just a thank you note would have been appreciated--not many of those nowadays, however :thumbdown:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

A class act!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Sadly I think in many cases it's more an issue of the safety or lack there of in posting children's pictures in a place where predators would be able to see or copy them. Unfortunately that's the world we all live in today.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I have made 5 baby blankets for my grandaughters and 3 nephews. I know that they are used. My granddaughters are now 2 1/2 and I knit what I know they can use, like jackets. In my opinion, there's no point to putting a lot of time and effort into knitting tiny things that they'll outgrow before they really have a chance to use them.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

ruqia said:


> I think i am lucky as my DIL appreciates my knitting. Now recently she has made a book in which the boys are wearing the sweaters i knitted for them at different times. The book is my mother days gift. I want to share the pictures.


what a wonderful idea and gift. Some DIL's really know how to show thanks


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

When I was little a great aunt gave my sister & I matching hand knit sweaters. We hated them, & only wore them when we were forced to. We much rather have had her give us store bought sweaters (& not matching ones - come on, we weren't twins!). 

Later, that same great aunt made some knitted clothes for our Barbie dolls, & we loved those. We still refer to her as "the one that made Barbie clothes for us" even though that was about 50 years ago!

I still don't really care for knitted clothes except for hats, scarves, & socks. I see the photos of beautiful clothes on this list, & I do appreciate the time, talent, & cost that went into them but I still wouldn't care to wear them. I don't know why but I guess everyone has different tastes!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

I still think that a child in a handknit shows somebody loves 'em.Fashion or not.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

BiDDi said:


> I still think that a child in a handknit shows somebody loves 'em.Fashion or not.


👍


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to fortunate1: Although I live in this range of mountains--and they are SO beautiful--I had to look up the spelling to make certain I could forward it to you--so don't feel badly. Here it is: Appalchian! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

luvrcats said:


> to fortunate1: Although I live in this range of mountains--and they are SO beautiful--I had to look up the spelling to make certain I could forward it to you--so don't feel badly. Here it is: Appalchian! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, I knew it was wrong, and looked it up also. I hope you know I was not speaking of the whole range, but only areas, and examples of some that appreciate the gifts they receive from all our charity knitters.

I lived in the Ozarks for many years, and they are beautiful also. I now live in a valley area..whie beautiful, not as much so as the mountains.

Again thank you...


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to fortunate1--glad to hear from you. I, too, believe that charity volunteering and doing for others is SO very rewarding! I enjoy knitting for family/friends as well--but, it seems that those in need are even more appreciative as they have so little. I'm knitting chemo hats for adult women and pediatric centers, too--giving is certainly a gift to the receiver and to us! Keep it up, friend :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Dearest and Most Sweet, Lady Ann,
> 
> ...


My Dear, Dear Friend Hyacinth,
It was so wonderful to hear from you again. And once more your darling son Sheridan has come up with such an easy solution to the dreadful, but never ending, problem of tangled yarn. He's so clever and has such a way with words. Why, I never had heard the word 'hurls' applied to yarn but I will surely bring it up in the future. I do love to be on top of things, you know, and now that Sir Oliver and I are living here in this still uncivilized country it seems I am constantly adding new words to my vocabulary.

We have been so busy with our race horse, Breaking Wind. Taking him to all the more important races is terribly exhausting. But, as in everything, there are, as these Americans say, *"perks"*. That's another word I've learned. Feel free to use it next time you're with the Queen, I'm sure she tries to keep up with things too. As well she should.

One of the most delightful perks I've discovered is the jockey's locker room. My dear Dame Hyacinth, those little fellows are bursting with muscles. I know, I know their voices sound like they were manufactured by Mattel but do not let that fool you for a moment. I am especially enamored by Gary Stevens. He's much older than the rest of those magnificent examples of manhood but what a noble face he has! And if you just see him sitting on a bar stool, which many jockeys do (poor Kent Dearmoux) you'd never know he was so short. Of course, being as petite as I am is an advantage; the jockeys often crowd around me. When that happens I tell myself, "Lady Ann, you've still got it!" And I do. It's just located a little lower now.

I must dash. We are invited to a memorial celebrating the life of an elderly jockey who died under unusual circumstances. I am unable to give you his name, there are certain rules one must follow if one is to remain in good standing with horse folk. I will give you a clue, though: it *is* possible to overdose on Viagra. I understand they are unable to close the casket.

Ta ta (which here, in certain circles, Ta Tas are *not* goodbyes,

Lady Ann


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Here in Oz I went to a 'good will' store and found about 6 of beautifully hand knitted cardigans, brand new. I snapped them up and my daughter got a lot of wear out of them.... I think hand knits are beautiful.... much nicer than sweatshirts made by the million you can buy in Kmart or Target!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

boobooka said:


> Here in Oz I went to a 'good will' store and found about 6 of beautifully hand knitted cardigans, brand new. I snapped them up and my daughter got a lot of wear out of them.... I think hand knits are beautiful.... much nicer than sweatshirts made by the million you can buy in Kmart or Target!!


Lucky you! I never find good stuff like that but I'm glad you did!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If the babies I knit for lived nearby, I have seen most of them in their knitted items. In fact, I knit a hat and sweater set for a friend's newborn grandson and almost a year later I went to an event at her house and when it cooled off in the evening his mom had put the hat from the set on him (he had out grown the sweater). She didn't live nearby and didn't know I was coming so it couldn't have been for show. It was an item she really used.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

elissa57 said:


> Hmmmm, when I give ittems that I make to my friends and co-workers, I always say (and write in the cards) to "feel free to use them until they are worn out, and I will gladly make more to be used as "heirlooms" or for larger sizes!" This usually gets a chuckle or two. But really...I would much rather make additional items when things are lovingly used (and outgrown), than have them saved for special occasions or never used at all! And....I am lucky to see most of my gifts being put to good use.


I recently gave a quilt as a baby shower gift, and included a note saying it was not an heirloom to be put away, it was to be used and even somewhat abused by their little one. That I could think of no higher compliment than to have a quilt loved to death. I'm pretty sure it will be used, dad comes from a family of quilters. In fact I machine quilted (at paternal grandmother's request) a quilt top that had been made by his (dad's) great grandmother that she (now long deceased) had made to be given on the occasion of his wedding.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

True, the same here, I rarely see babies or children wearing hand-knitted items. I don't know why and I have already wondered about it.
Glad I am not the only person who noticed it.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder if it is in part geographical? I live in a rural community where a lot of people knit, crochet, quilt and do any number of traditional activities and I see hand knits on adults and children.


----------

